# Zappi Dual AC2 Inverter + Perm motor



## mm25788 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

does the Zappi Dual AC2 Inverter supports the Perm Motor PMS 150W?
It is a permanent magnet synchronous motor.

I would like to build a car without any mechanical differential. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

better ask the controller manufacturer


----------

